# green anole



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

my anole is very under weight what can I feed him to beef him up I always have crickets in his tank.
He's so under weight because of his previous owner


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

well gut loaded wax worms, But make sure you don't feed too many too often,reptiles have a nasty habit of getting addicted to them and its very hard work getting them to eat "healthy" food again.


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

thanks man


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

you can also try other foods, such as meal worms, earth worms from your yard, providing you do not use pesticides, leave the porch light on at night and collect a myriad of different nocturnal insects to offer your anole the following day....


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

A while ago I kept anoles. I fed them crickets. They loved them.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

try not to overfeed waxworms. that is all mine would accept after i began feeding them to him. little crickets are a very good food for these guys.


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

here you can kinda see how boney he is


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

do they like fruit??


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

Lonald said:


> do they like fruit??


Yeah, in small amounts. The best way to provide this is with a bit of fruit baby-food.


----------

